# Commuting by BMX



## potsy (14 Dec 2010)

...but a lad I work with, he's about 18-19, 6ft tall and has recently bought one to ride to work.
It's around 4 miles each way for him, I met him one day last week in Stockport town centre so rode in with him, what an experience, he does a kind of quick sprint -then freewheel action all the way, just occasionally sitting down if going downhill, looks hard work but he seems to like it


----------



## crumpetman (14 Dec 2010)

When I used to drive I would often see a teenage lad on a BMX who did a good sprint/freewheel and took some mad risks with the traffic and managed to keep a decent average over a couple of miles.

Now on the bike I go past a school on the way to work and sometimes see a couple of BMX riders going for it. I'm quite impressed that they can do over 20mph even if it is only for five seconds.


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Dec 2010)

yup a guy in full waterproof highviz rides out of blandford every morning early and dices with some real traffic, would love to buy him an mtb .


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2010)

Thing is though he has bought this bike specifically to ride to work on, not like he just dug it out the shed or anything




When asked why he chose it he said' I don't like normal bikes' as he pointed at the hybrids and racers in the racks


----------



## dan_bo (14 Dec 2010)

I used to do it when I lived up in mossley. Downhill to the train station, blast across town victoria-picadilly, then another two miles from navigation road to work. Great fun.


----------



## gaz (14 Dec 2010)

Seen a guy on my commute do it a few times. and he doesn't have brakes. He uses his foot on the rear wheel to slow down.


----------



## BigSteev (14 Dec 2010)

I've used mine to commute a couple of times - the old skool one with a long seatpost is preferable to the new skool one where the seatpost is almost non-existent. Wouldn't want to do it everyday though and I can't believe how far we used to ride them year's ago (before we had access to cars etc)


----------



## Jezston (15 Dec 2010)

There's a guy at my work who rides in, 4 miles on some fairly major roads and a couple of not insignificant hills, on a _trials bike_. Mental.


----------



## iAmiAdam (15 Dec 2010)

Jezston said:


> There's a guy at my work who rides in, 4 miles on some fairly major roads and a couple of not insignificant hills, on a _trials bike_. Mental.



I used to be nearly crying after a mile on my trials bike.


When I was at school, nearly everyone who biked it had BMX's I used to thoroughly enjoy giving them a head start of a few mins and making that up on my proper bike.


----------

